# New design?!



## ebackhus

I clicked on a thread and got a new look, sweet!


----------



## zuluclayman

wow - same - at first I thought I had been hijacked! looks good :grin:


----------



## jenae

Hi, I thought we were always more "then a pretty face" and now we have one I like it.


----------



## GZ

We have been... We have been taken over by hostile blue aliens who want to drive us all insane!!!

j/k A few issues have been fixed... I initially didn't like it, now it isn't so bad.

I think green would go better than blue though... Looks too much like Windows XP.


----------



## Janet H

ebackhus said:


> I clicked on a thread and got a new look, sweet!



Yes - new and still in process. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## saptech

I like it also...it's nice, clear and clean for these old eyes. I really like it.


----------



## Rich-M

I agree, great easy colors on the eye and nice clean new look, good job folks!


----------



## dm01

The electric blue needs to be toned down

The colours are strange and incongruous

I suppose I'll have to get used to it


----------



## Vick

> The electric blue needs to be toned down


Agree with that. It's a bit too bright for my eyes. Appreciate the hard work though..


----------



## GZ

Did anyone consult the Design Team!?!?!?:grin:


----------



## dm01

If they had, I wouldn't have anything to complain about :grin:


----------



## deleted10242017b

Whey hey hey, nice new look. i love it. you do rewalize that you can change back via the bar at the bottom left of the screen you know.


----------



## dm01

That's even worse right now.


----------



## deleted10242017b

you don't like the new design???????.


----------



## dm01

No, I don't


----------



## deleted10242017b

Why what about do you like more.


----------



## deleted10242017b

Sorry it won't let me edit,

* What about it do you not like.


----------



## dm01

Gee, I can't say:

The blue headers, footers, and buttons are incongruous with the general colour scheme

The white text with the blue headers, footers, and buttons takes too long to make out

The pop art icons and logo and things are tacky

The boxes aren't sized right

Some pages are simply messed up

The user tools have the jaggies something fierce

Everything else will have to wait, I'm going to bed


----------



## deleted10242017b

Well i'm sure they are still working on it.


----------



## niemiro

Well, assault on the vision! I could get used to it, though. IMO they should take the green out of the blue. I can get used to it, though. And I think they need a few more icons, but that will come in time!

@gavinzach: I love your avatar! Every time I see it, I think of Physics! Worms! One of the very few soft bodied characters! Anyway!


----------



## Redeye3323

I like it

It is modern, clean and once all the bugs are fixed, I think that new members will like it more. Just gunna take some time for most of the regular to get used to it


----------



## WereBo

It's better than what it was, but the blue bits are too close to MS Windows default colour - I hate, loathe and detest that blue! Would it be possible to have a 'Colour-mixer' in their Control-Panel, so members could select their own favourite colour? (A suggestion might be to save the colour-info in the member's forum-cookie, possibly)

The actual design and layout is nicer though, once I've gotten used to the new icons etc.


----------



## Corday

I'm colorblind but still thought I had arrived at the wrong site.


----------



## Rich-M

I think the old motif was so stark in comparison and the new blue is refreshing. I cannot imagine how anyone could see this as hard on the eyes as it is bright yet sharp and so soft in color.


----------



## Redeye3323

Rich-M said:


> I think the old motif was so stark in comparison and the new blue is refreshing. I cannot imagine how anyone could see this as hard on the eyes as it is bright yet sharp and so soft in color.


I agree


----------



## deleted10242017b

WereBo said:


> It's better than what it was, but the blue bits are too close to MS Windows default colour - I hate, loathe and detest that blue! Would it be possible to have a 'Colour-mixer' in their Control-Panel, so members could select their own favourite colour? (A suggestion might be to save the colour-info in the member's forum-cookie, possibly)
> 
> The actual design and layout is nicer though, once I've gotten used to the new icons etc.


yeah i agree that would be COOOOL. it would have to be red for me.


----------



## Zealex

I personally like the old one better.


----------



## Ninjaboi

I like the new design actually. When I popped in to check a few things, and I saw this, I thought I clicked the wrong bookmark .

+1 'like' to the new design.


----------



## warlordfmike

Iv been away for some time. due to real life. but coming back today. and seeing the new layout and everthing. and Wow great work everyone. the only thing i would do is make the site abit dark. so that it doesnt cause eye pain for people reading the help/tech support replys. this makes it feel like home and a more relax state than a upset state to the person with a dark site. just add some sort of background or just throw a black color on to the main white part of the page. and that should work just fine.

Over all. Nice job everyone. sorry iv been away for so long.


----------



## GZ

Hey warlordfmike!

Check at the bottom of the screen... For the time being you can choose the theme you want... A lot of us, including myself, complained about the 'My Little Pony on XP' color so they made a darker one that is much better. They are still working some bugs out though.


----------



## warlordfmike

Oo Thanx. id put the option at the top of the page so its not hidden  just saying lol

Ya. XP is kind of old. Win 7 colors rock  so making everthing shiny and dark looking is the total way to go. No disrespect.


----------



## GZ

Now all they have to do is enable Aero! :laugh:


----------



## Xyfer117

I love the new look!


----------



## WereBo

the 'TSF v2 Darker' is a bit better, but doesn't scale right at 1440x900 - there's approx 1/4 screen white border down the right-hand side :wink:


----------



## WereBo

Edit - Cancel that, When I scrolled up, I discovered it's the box of 'Recent Threads'


----------



## GZ

WereBo said:


> Edit - Cancel that, When I scrolled up, I discovered it's the box of 'Recent Threads'


Seems as though they aren't going to work the bugs out of "Darker" they are just going to move the color map over to V2 when it is worked out.


----------



## WereBo

OK, another bug, just discovered, is that the User-CP option to turn off the right-hand-column doesn't work - yet.... :grin:


----------



## GZ

WereBo said:


> OK, another bug, just discovered, is that the User-CP option to turn off the right-hand-column doesn't work - yet.... :grin:


Already on that one for the past few hours WereBo! They aren't going to fix it AFAIK.


----------



## pharoah

wow come in here and thought i was on the wrong forum for a minute.the new look is cool good work.the old look was ok,but it was just that getting old.:woot:


----------



## WereBo

gavinzach said:


> Already on that one for the past few hours WereBo! They aren't going to fix it AFAIK.


Hopefully, it will go back to normal when they transfer the colour-map over to v2 - That one works fine :laugh:


----------



## Ooudestomp

Meh, I just don't like new.


----------



## joeten

Nice but might take a while to get used to


----------



## GZ

IMHO, the darker scheme is MUCH better!


----------



## dm01

Now they just need to make some better images and we might have something decent.


----------



## sobeit

someone likes blue:laugh::laugh: It is different and I like the new icons. It will take some getting used to but over all, it is a whole lot better.


----------



## Tony_2007

I really like what has been done with the colors and icons. Could def. get used to this


----------



## WereBo

The new icons look cool, but I can't tell whether there's new posts or not in the new 'pictured' icons (specifically 'Case-Modding').


----------



## Rich-M

The bright blue was much softer looking but this will work also.


----------



## Corday

For one day we had the choice in V2 of either the bright blue or the current dark. Then the option went away leaving only V1 or V2.


----------



## Redeye3323

I do believe they plan to add a Colour Switch so you can customise this in the final version (i.e. after all the edits).


----------



## killjogging1256

I just love the simplicity of the Forum Design Template. Make it well clear and with new color also added with well-cleared simple icon. 

Overall, it is a fresh change. Love it.


----------



## GZ

Although the new one is shaping up nicely, I still prefer the old one. I think a "sprucing up" of the old design (like adding the icons) would be better, but that is just me.


----------



## Will Watts

I quite like the latest design, although will take getting used to.


----------



## hhnq04

WereBo said:


> The new icons look cool, but I can't tell whether there's new posts or not in the new 'pictured' icons (specifically 'Case-Modding').


This is my only complaint so far. I think it would be nice if the icons went grayscale or something when everything in the sub forum has been marked as "read".

Overall the changes are good IMO. Keep up the great work guys!:wave:


----------



## koala

hhnq04 said:


> I think it would be nice if the icons went grayscale or something when everything in the sub forum has been marked as "read".


The icons for threads with no new posts are being worked on. Should be an update soon.


----------



## joeten

Staff room and C&A have been moved also, threw me off for a second


----------



## Will Watts

C&A being at the top makes a bit more sense to me. I like the new icons.


----------



## gsheppard07

The new theme is AMAZING. Much better and much more professional than the old one.


----------



## GZ

gsheppard07 said:


> The new theme is AMAZING. Much better and much more professional than the old one.


I don't know about more professional... The other theme has a much more professional feel about it. This one, although much better than at first, still feels quite grade-school. IMHO. (PS... I don't mean quality of theme, I mean over all feel... I thing the administrators are doing a great job)


----------



## Redeye3323

The other one felt Professional, but dated.

After a bit of work, this one may feel Professional and modern


----------



## Janet H

Thanks for all the input - it's really helpful


----------



## Will Watts

I think there should be more distinction between the new posts, and no new posts icon for the Security News forum, and Political scene. I like the newspaper icon, but it's not that obvious whether the forum has new posts or not.


----------



## WereBo

As well as the icons 'faded' with no new posts, would it be possible to change the colour of the title-text too? I.E. blue text for new posts and green for no new posts, or something similar...


----------



## SABL

If the icons are hard to tell when new posts have been made, in the interim (if there will be a change made) you can hover the cursor over the icon and get a "double click" message to mark that forum as read *if* the thread contains new posts. Just an observation...........


----------



## WereBo

SABL said:


> If the icons are hard to tell when new posts have been made, in the interim (if there will be a change made) you can hover the cursor over the icon and get a "double click" message to mark that forum as read *if* the thread contains new posts. Just an observation...........


Oh yes, I hadn't noticed that







- Usually, I don't wait for little pop-ups, I just look-and-click, as necessary :laugh:

Thanks SABL


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Loved the new design! Much better than green TSF layout!


----------



## Redeye3323

It has been a different one from the green while for a long time, that preceded the one which preceded this one I think


----------



## mansi..

hmmm!! it luks pretty gud..


----------



## GZ

It's getting better!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Just wondered is there a new admin of the forum? Or still the same?


----------



## Redeye3323

There are multiple admins which do different jobs.

The current Admins are: Jason, Horse, Midnight Tech, Janet H, Andy R, Tech Admin and Interface Admin.

That list is correct from what I have seen xD


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I bet all admin are rocks


----------



## dm01

Nah, they're probably all the same forty-year-old who only leaves his mother's basement for 7-11 runs and Star Trek conventions.

I'm slowly getting used to this new configuration.


----------



## sandman55

When I came back from holiday a week ago I thought I was in the wrong place but I like it.
:4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## -WOLF-

You can change the design back to normal.

See attached picture.


----------

